

Teens use Google Earth to party in strangers' pools - baha_man
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/06/18/tech_aids_pool_crashing/

======
TrevorJ
I still remember how cool I thought it was back in the day when I discovered
my neighbors had a hot tub this way.

~~~
delano
You had access to satellite images back in the day?

~~~
pchristensen
TerraServer was up in '98.

~~~
delano
You're a head of the class!

------
derefr
This reminds me of the "free wi-fi APs" debate. I think I might put up a
satellite-readable sign (perhaps mown into my lawn) saying "pool open to
public Tues-Fri 3-8PM" or something like that.

------
mattmaroon
This reminds me, after I put my pond in my first purchase should be a
paintball gun. I stay up really late too.

------
thomasswift
The question is where are the real time satellite images to see if they are
empty for skating in?

~~~
Tichy
sorry, accidental downvote, meant the opposite :-(

~~~
mootpoint
Let's all upmod the GP to compensate!

------
staunch
Now when anyone tries to tell me the mounted gun turrets I have along my 20'
wall are unnecessary I'll just point 'em at this article.

------
christefano
It's easier than using a plane (like Christian Slater, Tony Hawk and friends
did in Gleaming the Cube).

